# Betty and Zara Blue Tortie Burmese.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Betty and Zara Blue Tortie Burmese. 
These lovely girls are very affectionate and are mother and daughter. They are neutered and microchipped . Betty has had a dental and they have had their 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.

These girls have never lived with small children so would not be suitable for a young family but will be fine with older children. Must Stay together.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------

